
Apple’s top spec Mac Pro will likely cost at least $35,000 - rebbie
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/6/3/18651208/apple-mac-pro-how-much-top-spec-price-estimate-ballpark
======
ddingus
Here we go!

It's time to move past the general purpose PC. A quick look at this machine
reminds me very strongly of SGI and it's approach back in the 90's. I was
computing back then, and frankly, would take the SGI computer every time. Some
of the workstations I ran cost 50K easy.

Best computing experience I've ever had too.

This big machine from Apple does a few things:

One, it makes for a known, supported, big memory, big compute, big GPU, big
throughput configuration standard. Software people can go big, take a next
step in app functionality and know there is at least one workstation class
machine out there to perform as intended, and necessary.

Two, this moves Apple very clearly back into the higher end, "money is no
concern, value is" position they've held in the past. Those people, and by
that I mean people who recognize and can make effective use of value, do not
care so much about cost. They make it back using that value. For me, this is
great to see!

Three, many of us are writing comments here and there all about a shift, or
change coming. Custom hardware, etc... This is a clear signal. We are moving
into a new computing era. Love it. Long overdue.

